# blooding the new catty



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Was out with the mates lurchers lamping tonight so decided to take the new shooter lexlow made me out for a trial run with a few hexnuts. Spotted a pigeon maybe 15ish metres away and dropped it with a headshot. I love this new catty and recommend one to anybody.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting good to see you back glad your doing better.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shot. Bet the falcons are happy with that


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot that new slingshot looks awesome


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That is one fancy frame ... with that color, it should be easy to find if you drop it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Great looking shooter.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting with your new killer machine!! 

SSPT...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yet to try the dirty pigeons from my back yard , good shooting !


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Nice. Are those bands theraband blue or what?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Fit4life Asda bands


----------

